# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Looking for a little advice

## TexasAnimal37

So I am in need of some advice in a major way. I've played football my whole life in Texas. Got recruited to a mediocre D1 school. At the time my stats were 5'11, 225 pounds. 2 rep bench max of 315. And a 2 rep squat max of 495. I was running a consistent 4.42 forty. I was 3 weeks into spring ball almost 2 years ago when I had a partial mcl tear. I than as the coaches called it "sent home" and lost my scholarship. I was playing strong safety. I've been training my ass off since I have recoverd and I can't get my 40 under a 4.55, Can only do 265 on bench and and have a 2 rep max of 405 on squat. I've come to the conclusion that I need some help pretty bad and all the people I've discussed it with including my old highschool weight coach have all suggested winnie-v. I was wondering if it would help at all with the speed factor because I know I can get my strength back up to what I need. Football is he only way I can see myself getting back into school. My grades were good but I don't have the money for a D-1 school and I know if I am running a low 4.4 in the forty I can walk on and recieve a partial scholarship at least.

----------


## xxxl83

Have you done any specific speed training? Have you clocked your intervals on you're 40 (10yd,20yd,etc..)? do you lack starting speed, accleration speed, top speed? How's ur technique both starting and running? Do you stand straight up off the start, is ur head down for the first 10yds, proper body lean in the start and first 10 yds. There are alot of factors.

2nd of all your ex high school stregnth coach is way out of line for suggesting AAS, whether he's right or wrong (regarding if it'll help) suggesting AAS to a competing high school or collegate athlete is wrong. 

This is the shit that pisses me off coaches will tell you you're too small, too slow, but then they won't tell you how to change it, soooo what does a young athlete hungry to make it do? yup get right on juice. Then it's the kids and the AAS fault when he gets caught or something bad happens. The coach they get to skate on their resonsibility to the matter. When it is INFACT their job to do otherwise, a good coach is a roll model and mentor and should act accordingly.

Sorry for my rant but if your high school strength and conditioning coach was worth his salt he'd have answered your questions with training info not take some winny.

Anyway hope this helps some.

xxxl83

----------


## TexasAnimal37

I appreciate the advice. The major problem I am having is my starting speed. I explode off the line and I stay low. But I have always done that. My start off speed has never really been a problem until now. Because it seems to translate to my on field speed. I was fast in the forty but even faster on the field until I got hurt. Ever since I can't seem to get the explosion I used to have. Hence the reason my old coach suggested it to me. He used to be a strength coach at a D-1 school than stopped because he started competing in power lifting competitions in Texas and in his of time (so he could train for free at the high school gym) started a summer class for the football players. This is the first time I had ever even heard of him suggest something besides normal training. All I did was play it off but than with me busting my ass and really not seeing any results, its all I've been thinking about. Also I've known some guys that had graduated highschool before me that had used winny and some other stuff that I can't remember off the top of my head. But I say a great increase in their size and strength but they all played linebacker and D-line. Again I appreciate the advice. Its just something I've been thinking about and was seeing if it would benefit me at all. I have't heard of many skill position players using it but than again in my school no one could really afford to pay for AAS.

----------


## xxxl83

well i'll leave out the AAS advice cause ur an aspiring college athlete that being said, You could get an average jump stretch band and practice doing "starts" with the band around you waist and a partner holding the other end. Get down to ur start position and explode out the first 3-4 steps 1 min rest and repeat for 6-10 sets. Also use compensatory acceleration during your weight training sessions (ex...if you can squat 400lbs and only have say 225 on the bar, drive that bar up with that 400lbs of force from the get go) No slow feel the burn type stuff, you need to explode with everything you've got. You should hear the weights rattling from the violent deceleration at the top of the movement.
You need to increase your neuromuscular coordination and thus force output.
Remember the force equation Force= mass X acceleration. You need to train both sides of the equation.

That should be enough to get you started and pointed in the right direction.

xxxl83

----------


## TexasAnimal37

Thank you. Again that is really appreciated.

----------


## critical

do a cycle of testosterone only

----------

